# TIGNES why not?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I recently visited tignes earlier in the year february to be exact and to be honest it totaly rocked. i was wondering if anyone visited it at the same time as me and got caught up in the snowstorm. For me the greatest run in tignes is le face but has anyone got another favourite?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

*tignes for boarder*

hi try the link below for more details on tignes.
despite what the link says it takes you to the boarders page

Boarders in Tignes


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what is with the sudden lovefest for tignes?

you don't happen to own property out there which is mostly vacant over the iminent easter break do you?

i mean it isn't mecca or anything. it is too high and so is prone to icing and high winds, not to mention that lower nearby resorts can be getting dumped on whilst tignes remains like an island in the sky!

for sure it has lovely fast lifts, but these new lifts replaced old lift systems, the base slabs of reinforced concrete from which still remain, and therefore threaten to gouge your board or impail you should you fall!!! 

then you have to consider the cost of the_ espace killy _lift pass, not to mention the fact that as nice as it might be, it is still in france and thus is still filled with ski school snakes

and of course to end it all, the resort town in which you stay is basically owned by tour operators like _ski world _and _crystal _and so is largely populated by the pissed off holiday reps and the town itself is made of concrete and is as ugly as an inner city sink estate!

but my favourite run was getting the _palafour _then _replat _(?) then _merle blanc_ lifts, before bombing the blues all the way back down to the town non-stop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

*off piste*

all i can say is you must not like going off piste


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

glideking said:


> all i can say is you must not like going off piste


ordinarily, *all i want* to do is _fuori piste_, however in tignes, i would rather not;



PaoloSmythe said:


> these new lifts replaced old lift systems, the base slabs of reinforced concrete from which still remain, and therefore threaten to gouge your board or impail you should you fall!!!


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

The wife has planned the last two weeks of April up there. It will be my fist time though outside of Roccarasso in Italy.


----------

